# Anybody in costal south carolina or Georgia?



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm just getting started with this hobby and I was hoping to find some fellow froggers in the coastal sc or ga area. I live in Beaufort sc. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm in Greenville lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

Carolina Vivariums said:


> I'm in Greenville lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hey there! Do we have a statewide dart frog club or whatever you call it haha? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

Not that I know off haven't found one yet but that would be cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

There were/are quiet a few ppl around Charleston SC. They were meeting every other month.


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

chadbandman said:


> There were/are quiet a few ppl around Charleston SC. They were meeting every other month.




Really? How would I get in contact with them? I would really prefer to pick out my first frogs in person but will order them online if I have to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

martini5788 said:


> Really? How would I get in contact with them? I would really prefer to pick out my first frogs in person but will order them online if I have to
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If you want to pic out frogs I person I would recommend repticon! Always prefer to get my frogs there so I can see what I'm getting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

Carolina Vivariums said:


> If you want to pic out frogs I person I would recommend repticon! Always prefer to get my frogs there so I can see what I'm getting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




When is the next repticon in the south east? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

The next one I see closest to you would be in Columbia ( a good size show) in February or January 7-8 in Atlanta! Usually there is a Charleston one but I don't see it on the schedule!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow I just went to the website, there are a lot more shows than I thought! Do they all normally have dart frogs, I have never been to one before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

martini5788 said:


> Wow I just went to the website, there are a lot more shows than I thought! Do they all normally have dart frogs, I have never been to one before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not all of them Columbia one always does I'm not sure about charleston!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm thinking about the Raleigh show perhaps, I could stay with family if I went to that one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Tim Stout could help with that



martini5788 said:


> I'm just getting started with this hobby and I was hoping to find some fellow froggers in the coastal sc or ga area. I live in Beaufort sc. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

chadbandman said:


> Tim Stout could help with that



Does he live close to me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

Actually I think he is in my Charleston reefers club hahaha. I knew that name sounded familiar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

I sent the guy in my reefer club a message, hopefully he is the same person and doesn't think I'm a lunatic but it seemed like a big coincidence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

You should click on the "Social Groups" link in the Site Navigation box. Looks like there is a Carolinas group that has a pretty large membership.


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

phender said:


> You should click on the "Social Groups" link in the Site Navigation box. Looks like there is a Carolinas group that has a pretty large membership.




I can't seem to find that. I tried logging in on the regular website since I have only used Tapatalk so far and it will not let me login so idk what the issue is there. Is there a way to find that section using Tapatalk? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm a couple hours north of you. LMK if you don't find what you are looking for down that way.


----------



## martini5788 (Aug 10, 2015)

chadbandman said:


> I'm a couple hours north of you. LMK if you don't find what you are looking for down that way.




Where are you located? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

